
How We Filmed Our Crowdfunding Video for Under $2,000 - shantanubala
https://blog.somaticlabs.io/how-we-filmed-our-crowdfunding-video-for-under-2000/
======
finid
> When we started working on our crowdfunding campaign, we took a look at a
> few of the most successful crowdfunded products:

And then he had Ubuntu Edge second on the list. If I recall correctly, Ubuntu
Edge wasn't a successful campaign.

